# Underrated Villagers...



## aleshapie (Oct 29, 2014)

OK, we all know of the Tier 1 villagers... 

But today I found Gala in my cycle town.....and I am so completely baffled that she is not Tier 1 or 2...

SO, I just have to know...who else am I missing out on??

If you have not seen Gala, the normal pig....Here is some eye candy cuteness.


​


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

I totally love Tabby

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> OK, we all know of the Tier 1 villagers...
> 
> But today I found Gala in my cycle town.....and I am so completely baffled that she is not Tier 1 or 2...
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I really don't like pigs (any of them)


----------



## oranje (Oct 30, 2014)

As far as pigs go I think Peggy and Kevin are both super cute! <3 Piggy looks kind of like Ms. Piggy and Kevin has a boar stripe pattern which I really like.


----------



## liedewijtje (Oct 30, 2014)

I like HUGH


----------



## Toadette (Nov 1, 2014)

Hamphrey! He's my favorite and I just think he's adorable.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Nov 1, 2014)

Bettina seems really underrated but she's really awesome.. I mean look at her


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 1, 2014)

Gala is so adorable! Who wouldnt want her?! D: I also really like Tabby and Nate. Ive had both of them before, and I absolutely love them!


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 1, 2014)

Pietro and T-Bone are underrated.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 1, 2014)

Wendy is underrated (and so is Diva, how could someone not like here ;u;  But then again i've always loved frogs so)


----------



## catarinalucio (Nov 1, 2014)

BlueeCookie said:


> Bettina seems really underrated but she's really awesome.. I mean look at her
> View attachment 72966



She's so cute! It's really sad that I had never seen her until now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gala showed up once in my camping site and she lived in my town for a few months and I absolutely loved her!  ^w^
And for me, I absolutely love Jeremiah. He's an original villager and I will NEVER let him go. I just love him too much.


Spoiler


----------



## Vanila (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally ;-; someone else likes Diva  She is kind the cute c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2014)

Pancetti and Annalise...


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

Gala is adorable, I was very close to keeping her in my town. I think there are several underrated villagers. Just to name a few, I really like Rhonda, Drift, Tank, Bree, and Deli who are all bottom tier. They are just darn cute!


----------



## Dartagnam (Nov 7, 2014)

Gala is one of the best normal villagers IMHO, and the last dreamie I'm looking for... Her eyes are stunning and I think she suits perfectly her character. The same for Goldie, I wouldn't be surprised to see them in tier 1-2. 
I love Filbert, Cube, Kody and Spork also, they're all very cute! 

I hate Bettina, I have had her for a while in my village and she was so annoying with those fixed, blank eyes...


----------



## OliviaMagica (Nov 7, 2014)

Kevin is just awsome! He is so cute for a jock! 
Also I like Goldie how can noone like her?


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

OliviaMagica said:


> Kevin is just awsome! He is so cute for a jock!
> Also I like Goldie how can noone like her?



Goldie, I love Goldie! I got them as an original on my town I made yesterday, Windsake, I love em'! Their personality is soooo awesome! Loving my new town so far!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

I think Spork is seriously underrated. He was in my first town before I reset, but I absolutely adored him! I also think Tabby's underrated, she's my last original villager left and I can't part with her no matter how many times she's asked to move!


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh, yes, another underrated villager, AXEL!
He's a friggin' cute lil' elephant, yet he's bottom tier... Why? Why? No justice here, folks!


----------



## Diadem (Nov 7, 2014)

I think the ducks in general are seriously underrated! I think pretty much ALL of them are bottom tier. I'm working on a duck town and I can tell you that I've been searching for Deena for MONTHS because everyone auto-voids her. And you know what? As much as I dislike frogs Camofrog was my best buddy in AC:WW.


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

agent S and chevre aggghh so kawaii


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 7, 2014)

I loved Pompom and cried a river when she left me  If I was a male duck in ACverse, I'd so totally marry her!


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness I loveee Gala <3 <3
I feel like Eunice is underrated 
She is the cutest sheep ever (besides Willow) <3 <3


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 7, 2014)

Melba and Alice


Caroline!


Gayle! She is cute! She has a heart!


I like a lot of the duck villagers and the pigs. Sometimes it's hard to trade for low-tiers.


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 8, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> View attachment 73655
> Melba and Alice
> 
> View attachment 73656
> ...


Gayle it's the next one who will be gone from my city, if you want her...

Anyway, like... so much! Bones, Butch, Bill and so many others! IDK how the tier lists were doing, but ok


----------



## SoSu (Nov 8, 2014)

CaptainCrunch said:


> Oh my goodness I loveee Gala <3 <3
> I feel like Eunice is underrated
> She is the cutest sheep ever (besides Willow) <3 <3



Celebrate the normal villagers in your town! I love Gala and Eunice...and Savannah's pretty nice too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hulaburger said:


> I like a lot of the duck villagers and the pigs. Sometimes it's hard to trade for low-tiers.



I got Gala as a random, but I searched forever to find Savannah. People just fly through those lower tier villagers, and they can be so hard to find!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Gala is really cute actually! o: I'm not really even a pig villager lover either. 

I really like Mint. I'm surprised she's not tier 1 or 2. (I totally don't ship her with Marshal or anything.. psh)


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 8, 2014)

Gala is so adorable!
Some underrated villagers I absolutely adore are Mint, Greta, Ava, Gayle, Shari, Hazel, and Blanche.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND MELBA! SWEET MELBA


----------



## Cupcakebby (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm actually on the hunt for the lower-tiered keepers on my list and it's impossible.

T-bone... common. Just come on. He's flipping awesome.
Anchovy, adorbs.
Axel/Kody- perfect in everyway. 

Luckily, I got phil on a random move-in when I reset. 

It's getting hard to get those lower tiered though. I have to throw out notices on Tumblr every other day to get attention on them.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 9, 2014)

Anabelle is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo underrated!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 9, 2014)

Gayle, Alice, Freckles, Midge, Quilson, Gladys so many are underrated, that don't deserve to be. :/


----------

